# I never thought to check for square



## Jeff28078

First please add the type of equipment to the title. It helps to identify what you're reviewing better than just a model number.

Second I'm not sure I know what you mean by square to the table. Do you mean perpendicular to the table? If that's so could the table just be off a little and are you able to shim it to make it level? And just because it's new from the manufacturer doesn't mean it's set up correctly. I'd always expect some alignment or calibration on my part.

Third this equipment is over three years old. Could it have been damaged by moving over that time?


----------



## da3t

Jeff - when I went through the review posting process, I chose 'hollow chisel mortiser' from the drop down menu, I thought that would be captured when posted. You are correct, I meant perpendicular to table, as shown in the picture with the square. Mortises therefore are slightly angled when stock is placed against the fence to make a mortise. I guess I forgot to add that the there is no adjustment feature (in the manual or that the sales rep was aware of) to rectify the situation. So in this case, yes it should be set up correctly to start, since there are no adjustment options like on most equipment. 
Their rep also suggested shimming it. I suppose that is possible, but why, on what essentially is brand new equipment? And how? I would have to secure a uniform metal shim beneath the table so it would not slide with the table laterally or move toward or away from the fence. 
It sat in the wooden box it was shipped in from the manufacturer for 2 of the last three years, and the movers didn't damage anything else; the jointer infeed and outfeed tables stayed aligned and were far less protected, so I very much doubt it.


----------



## RobS888

I have the Baileigh sliding table mortiser. I think yours is nicer. The table on mine moves on ways. So shimming the table at the back of the ways should be possible.

Here are the ways on my mortiser, the ways that control the front to back could be shimmed up.










I looked at the manual for yours and this would concern me since it seems the head rides on ways and perhaps the screws are set too tight or not all tightened.










I wonder if you could loosen the screws on the head and see if that affects the head to table fence alignment. Then tighten 'em up while keeping an eye on the squareness.


----------



## da3t

Rob - thanks for looking into this. The offset from perpendicular shown in the picture I posted is after I had already taken that step you mention, they are as tight as possible while still allowing movement. That improved the offset. The only thing I haven't done, I think, is take apart the motor housing to see if there is some way to adjust the orientation of the chuck.


----------



## go4tech

Maybe a different way to look at this.

Make a new bed and back fence. Very easy to make square. Made mine out of white oak.

The new bed and back can then be attached to the existing fence. If needed, can be shimmed to match the angle of the chisel.

The benefit is easy to align the chisel parallel to the back wall and does not mar the surface of the mortised piece.

If you want, can send picture.

Where there is a will, there is a way. Unless the will gets in the way.


----------



## Dutchy

Two problems are possible:

1 The column isn't mounted perpendicular to the table
2 The machine fitting of the bit is out of alignment

The machine isn't made with the possibility to make this alignments. To me it's clear it's a manufacturing error. How to solve.

Checking which one it is:

For the column pull the motor unit up and down and check the distance between chisel bit and fence. 
For the fitting turn the bus around (Don't use the lock knob) with the chisel bit in it.

If it's the column you can shim it. Problem after this fix is that tilting the column isn't anymore possible
If it is the fitting check the bussing and also the hole in the cast iron head.

I would not be surprised it would be the fitting bus. I hope it's the last, because that would be easy to fix.

Success.

For all readers *here* you can find the manual


----------



## Dutchy

> At this point, warranty is gone.


Why, this machine has never been okay from the very beginning. I would consult with the importer, but first you have to find out what is wrong.


----------



## da3t

Go4tech - that is a fantastic idea, and simple. I don't even think I need to make a bed, just a slightly tapered back fence. Thanks all for suggestions!


----------



## Mike_D_S

There are four places that this could be out of alignment. I attached a pic to help visualize.

1. The surface the chisel shoulder rests against may not be ground flat. You can probably dismount it and sand it or grind it flat. 
2. The motor is not mounted parallel to the shaft. You should be able to check this by measuring from the tip of the chisel to the shaft and then from the top of the chisel flat to the shaft.
3. The vertical shaft is not perpendicular to the table. Because this tilts and rotates, this will be tough to fix directly, but could be cured by shimming the table.
4. The table is not parallel to the base plate. This might be fixable as one of the posters above pointed out by shimming beneath the ways the table rides on if that's possible.

For shim material, I recommend aluminum cans. Cut the ends of and cut shim strips form the can body. You can stack them to build the shim thickness in a repeatable way.

Mike


----------



## da3t

Mike - yes there is some slop in the table, front to back, and that is likely the most direct route of a semi permanent fix. I am not sure about using cans, but I have some spare aluminum siding I could fashion a rectangle out of, then bend the edges over the base so it would stay in place as the table moved left and right.

Thanks all for the troubleshooting ideas. I posted the review in part to alert others to my experience with this machine and brand, which I think is mainly or entirely Canadian (via Asia). Having all the useful feedback about fixes to rectify the original - in my opinion - substandard manufacturing QA/QC, is a great reminder of the usefulness of this forum!


----------



## Dwain

da3t,

Sorry you had to go through this. I am in no way siding with the vendor here, but I wonder what would have happened if you had reached out right after the purchase. WE will never know. Clearly this is a manufacturing issue, and as you said, you get what you pay for. I hope you can find a solid fix so you can use. That being said, I would agree with your interest in the Domino. For a small shop there is nothing better.

Good luck.


----------



## 4wood

Aluminum air conditioning tape makes fantastic shims. Sticky on one side and smooth aluminum on the other. very easy to build up for the exact thickness


----------

